# The OFFICIAL East coast (or beyond) CT Get together thread.



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Party at Leo's house!!!


RS, Angus and you have to share a room.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Party at Leo's house!!!


Push the machinery aside and I have a pretty good space. Couple of pizza places and a few package stores in walking distance makes for a non stop party.:jester:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't want to have a party in your hot ass shop, I want to live it up in the AC at your house.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

CookeCarpentry said:


> RS, Angus and you have to share a room.


I heard RS snores.:laughing:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I don't want to have a party in your hot ass shop, I want to live it up in the AC at your house.


All this time I thought your shop had AC, Leo....


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

CookeCarpentry said:


> All this time I thought your shop had AC, Leo....



He is too cheap for that.:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I have AC, it's just way undersized. I can fit about a dozen of you in my house, it's pretty small. So you need to fight amongst yourselves to see who gets inside.

Plenty of fans in the shop.

Only protocol is you need to sweep a bit before you can party :w00t:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I smell good so I am in.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

i like the original idea of meeting up in NJ...


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

If people are interested in that, then we must push it further into the fall. Let me know what ideas. Where you'd want to meet, and what kinds of things you'd like to do. I'm open for suggestions. I figured the Remodeling show would be a good spot as guys are heading there anyways and wouldn't have to get a hotel for a second trip if they are coming any distance.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*If it's at Leo's....*

I am definitly in.. I have a "purpose for my visit" :laughing:
Brian


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

i could plan to build a shed and have everyone at my place!!

i would be down for meeting up, but i'm not going to the show... maybe have another meet up later in the year? maybe all sign up for the same habitat for humanity project and work circles around the regulars? lol that would be fun... sure there would be alor of flaming personality's... too many chiefs!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

unless your from n.j. we ain't tellin:w00t:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Well....*

did your remote kit include the Johnson FC 520HV? 
Brian


----------



## gilbert95126 (Aug 12, 2010)

need help filling out an app C-61 garage doors


----------



## handyhands (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll go.

-But only if Apgar wears my shirt.

:laughing:


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

whats the verdict? i am trying to decide which day(s) to go to the expo. if there is going to be a dinner or something i would like to go down that day.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm going down monday and coming home wednesday. those are the only days I can really take off and even that is hurting my schedule right now things are so busy.

AT this point. I think anyone going should get in touch with each other and we'll have a night of food and drinks after the show. The real CT gtg is going to happen in the Fall as there are many guys who can't make it to the show and still want to attend the GTG. I'm still open to location. I think south jersey is probably best, it would be a few hour drive for most guys in the tri state (or beyond) area. I can get there in 1-2 hours. We just need to figure out where to meet, and what kinds of things to plan to do.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

ApgarNJ said:


> I'm going down monday and coming home wednesday. those are the only days I can really take off and even that is hurting my schedule right now things are so busy.
> 
> AT this point. I think anyone going should get in touch with each other and we'll have a night of food and drinks after the show. The real CT gtg is going to happen in the Fall as there are many guys who can't make it to the show and still want to attend the GTG. I'm still open to location. I think south jersey is probably best, it would be a few hour drive for most guys in the tri state (or beyond) area. I can get there in 1-2 hours. We just need to figure out where to meet, and what kinds of things to plan to do.


I can't go to the show, but am definitely in for a fall get together. South Jersey is within reason to me and seems like we could get a handful of eastern PA, NJ, NY, DE and MD guys there.


----------



## buddy110 (Oct 3, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> yea *north jersey* guys rule:thumbsup:


Eeeeeeew:laughing:



ApgarNJ said:


> Ok, some of you know I've been talking about this for a while but I wanted to know how many people would be interested in having a get together at some point *this fall when some of us might not be so busy with work.* The details are all open to suggestions at this point. I know there are a lot of guys from NJ and surrounding states on this site.
> We'll have to figure out where to meet, the date, and maybe have some giveaways. I would love to hear what Nathan thinks of this. Maybe some sponsors could donate Hats, Shirts, Stickers, and we could have a few raffle prizes of tools.
> 
> Let me know if you guys like this idea or think it's not worth doing.
> ...


That's normally my busiest time


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Can a Mod Edit the poll so there can be a choice for October 16th or October 23rd. Those are the two dates that we are going to go choose from. 

I can't see where I can edit the existing poll. 
If there aren't enough guys to commit within a weeks time. I'm going to just plan on meeting up with whoever is going to the remodeling show in baltimore in sept.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

a day not wasted is a day wasted:clap:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Is that what you were looking for?


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

yeah. that should be good. I'll wait until the end of the week to find out what our numbers will add up to. 
Now that we have two dates narrowed down, I will continue to look for a place to meet up.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

LOL, looks like I'll be there alone. If there's not a better response by weeks end. I hate to say it but I'll postpone this idea for another time. I'm trying my best to do this, not something I do all the time. I figured it would be cool to BS with a bunch of you guys over some food and beer.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

ApgarNJ said:


> LOL, looks like I'll be there alone. If there's not a better response by weeks end. I hate to say it but I'll postpone this idea for another time. I'm trying my best to do this, not something I do all the time. I figured it would be cool to BS with a bunch of you guys over some food and beer.


Either day works for me.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Either works for me. Doesn't matter.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

even if both dates work, please pick one, so we can get a more accurate head count.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> Right now, October 16th or 23rd are two dates I'm thinking of. They are both saturday dates. Without knowing a real head count, it's difficult to pick a spot to meet at.


Both are equally easy or difficult for me. :thumbsup:

With such a disparate group, the only way to really come close with a head count is with a cash deposit that wouldn't be fun to forfeit--and of course that can have the effect of discouraging some who might otherwise elect to show up.

I'm no expert at organizing such things either. Just seems to me that for the best turnout, it should be low-budget, family friendly and promise a bit of fun whether 2 or 20 show up. Best chance of that is probably a non-commercial location like my buddy's camp or someone else's barn or whatever.

FWIW, I could volunteer that camp for a get-together, but the location and time of year make that a less than optimum offering. 

If it winds up happening, all kudos to you for stepping up to organize it. If not, no shame, no blame.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Tins, I feel the same way. I was hoping for a big cookout and people could bring their families if they wanted. People could then bring side dishes and the main picnic food could be cooked on a few grills or charcoal grills if they have them at the park. State parks don't allow alcohol, that's the only drawback, not that we have to go there to get plastered, it's still nice to know you can have a few beers. 

How far away is that camp from NJ and when would it be available?


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

What we do with our monthly get together up north is have it at a restaurant. We pick a place and everybody meets there. We have anywhere from 4-8 guys.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> How far away is that camp from NJ and when would it be available?


It's about 3 hours from Plainfield and 4 hours from Pittsburgh, at Liverpool, PA.

We could use it any time after Labor Day.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Right now, the numbers are small. I'd rather have it at a restaurant near philly somewhere. I'm about 2 1/2 hours from harrisburg Tins. I think for the first GTG, it might be low key, and just have 8 or 10 guys show up and have some beers/food at a decent restaurant, nothing too high end.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

We'd probably be lucky to have 8 or 10 show up. 

Philly area's fine by me, as long as the place is easy to find/get to. Some of us country folk don't do well in the big metroplexes. :laughing:


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Not for anything, but I'm not driving 5 hours roundtrip for dinner. You guys are just not that hot. Lol

I doubt others will either. That's why we do ours localized so no one is driving more than a half hour tops.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

yeah, I'm ok with philly but I'm thinking of someplace outside the city, not in the city. it'll be too expensive directly inside center city.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

greg, I want it to be more than just dinner. Iw as hoping for something larger, I want to have CT tshirts and stickers. along with some tool prizes to give away, if people aren't interested then this thing is going to turn into more of a GTg like you have in North jersey. 
I don't expect people to drive that far if it's nothing more than dinner. 

lack of response tells me people aren't interested and it'll have to happen at another time, we'll see what numbers we have by friday. that is when I'm calling it a Go or NO GO.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Greg Di said:


> You guys are just not that hot.


You'll never know until you meet us, big boy. :w00t:

I agree there's not a lot of incentive in just meeting for a meal--which is why I suggested the family picnic/swimming/boating thing. Getting late in the season for that.

I once flew to Ottawa to meet a group of online acquaintances. Of course everything, including travel, was sponsored and paid for by Corel Corp. :laughing:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Greg Di said:


> Not for anything, but I'm not driving 5 hours roundtrip for dinner. You guys are just not that hot. Lol
> 
> I doubt others will either. That's why we do ours localized so no one is driving more than a half hour tops.


WE are HOT!!!! hahahah


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

This is looking more and more like I'm just going to meet up for some food and drinks at the remodeling show. Anyone going to the show, PM me and we'll figure out a time to meet. I'll be staying monday/tuesday/coming home wed night. I can't take the whole week off. too swamped with work.

maybe over the winter we can plan something at V-17.com for those of you who like racing karts. it's really a lot of fun and worth driving for.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

I Am in for meeting up in Philly area. I will be at the remodeling show, thurs and fri I think.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Dan...*

Where are we supposed to meet.. are we going to Leo's to destroy his shop? :thumbup::laughing::jester: IM IN:laughing:
Brian


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You try to ruin my shop Brain and I will show you how good the planer still works.......


:laughing:


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

I'd be willing to meet up in Philly or Jersey, I'm close to you Dan.:thumbsup:

But I can't help but think, you guys might be a bunch of transvestites, especially the ones that think they're HOT. :w00t: Or worse, show up to see that guy from NBC and a bunch of undercover cops :blink:  
This whole thing could be an internet scam. :jester:

Seriously though, almost any Saturday night works, just do it. arty:arty:arty: 

P.S. I do like the family picnic / CD idea.

D.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

This one is going to have to be postponed because of lack of interest. maybe for next year we can plan something bigger with more people. 

As of right now, I'm going to be in baltimore for the remodeling show 13-15th of sept. Anyone wishing to contact me, PM for my cell phone and maybe we can meet up. I have a dinner planned for monday night and tuesday night already, but can be available during the day to walk the exhibits and check out the new tool area. 

I won't be there all week as work is swamped and I need to get back.

sorry this didn't pan out. I'll try a local GTG for guys within an hour of me, sort of like greg does.


----------

